# Nitecore HC60 Vs. HC90



## JAS (Aug 12, 2016)

I am wondering what the differences are between the Nitecore HC60 and the HC90. At first glance, they seem similar in terms of they both are:

-Rechargeable

-Use one 18650 or two CR123 batteries

-Cree XM L2 


The differences that I have noticed as quick glance are:

-Price; the HC90 is more expensive

-The HC90 has red, green, and blue LEDs in addition to a white LED

-The HC60 has Special Modes; Location Beacon, SOS, Strobe

What are some other differences that I should be aware of?


----------



## Stefano (Aug 12, 2016)

HC90 has a variable brightness control.
HC60 has 5 preset levels (HC60 has also a slightly lower weight)
In the past I've read comments that the sliding switch of HC90 could be sensitive to mud and dirt but I do not know if this is true.
It might make sense given that it is located at the top, in certain difficult conditions detritus may prevent proper switch sliding


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 12, 2016)

I have a 90. Under "normal" use, I haven't ever had to clean the switch. If you really want to juice things up, get with skylumens and get the vn version. HC90vn. It is a major upgrade. That is what I have now. If you are caving or playing in lots of dirt, this may not be the light for you.


----------



## CivilGear (Aug 12, 2016)

I think the HC60 comes with an 18650 battery, but has an economic switch and looks like the same one as on their tube keychain light. Similarly both are USB rechargeable.


----------



## gnappi (Aug 21, 2016)

I got my HC60 a few days ago, not bad at all. I bought this particular one because it's the only one I found that I can peg to one brightness level and change this default easily. 

I also have no use for other colors like RGB.

The LED color is a bit of an issue, it's been binned to the yellow side, but I think it's pretty well made.


----------



## Poppy (Aug 29, 2016)

Looking at the specs of the two headlamps, It appears that the HC90 is slightly more floody than the HC60.
I haven't seen comparative beam shots.


----------



## nfetterly (Aug 29, 2016)

I have HC90vn, on my hardy at right now as I sweat in a paper mill. Not particularly dirty environment, but sure is humid. Particularly like the sliding switch for variable brightness. Don't need the different colored LEDs.


----------

